# STOCKHOLM | Bolinders Plan | 55 m. | 17 fl. | Pro.



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bolinders Plan*
*Kungsholmen*

It is very possible that a new highrise will be built in Kungsholmen island (app. 350 m. from Stockholms Central station). According to the proposal of Utopia Arkitects (Utopia Arkitekter), there can be 25 flats and space for retail in the building. Arcona is a developer.
While stadsbyggnadskontoret expressed positive about the project itself, the exact location of the developed is under consideration.


































































> Arcona och Utopia Arkitekter har tagit fram en markanvisningsskiss på sydöstra Kungsholmen. Stadens ambition att låta bygga fler bostäder i centrala- och kollektivtrafiknära lägen har varit en av våra utgångspunkter. En annan att det väl exponerade och centrala läget kräver en mycket hög arkitektonisk ambitionsnivå. Vi vill tillföra staden en på flera sätt unik byggnad där målsättningen är att huset skall kunna bli ett profilprojekt för Stockholm vad gäller både form och utförande. Bostäder i kombination med publika lokaler i bottenplan skänker liv och rörelse åt en av Stockholms centrala outnyttjade platser.


More information: Utopia Arkitekter, Arcona. 

Fingers crossed! :banana:


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

mb92 said:


> Nice. :cheers:


Indeed. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very good


----------

